# Chefs which is the best websites to learn the new trends in the F&B Industry?



## scotchbonnet (Jul 22, 2013)

Example new ways of presenting buffets, entrees e.t.c
Humble thanks!!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Not so much websites but I read periodicals like Food and Wine, Sante', Foodservice Today, Plate. These have articles with what's hot behind the lines of today's restaurants.


----------



## cm-chef (Oct 21, 2014)

I like to look at:
http://blog.ideasinfood.com

http://tangbro1.blogspot.com

http://thefoodsophisticate.com


----------



## scotchbonnet (Jul 22, 2013)

CM-Chef said:


> I like to look at:
> http://blog.ideasinfood.com
> 
> http://tangbro1.blogspot.com
> ...


----------



## scotchbonnet (Jul 22, 2013)

I will have a look at these websites,I am a chef working in the hotel industry where I see most of the guys tend to get a little bit relax with the same thing they're doing over and over again. I want to stay on top my game.


----------



## chef julio (Dec 9, 2014)

I recommend the book
"Buffets and Receptions" it will put you back a couple hundred bucks but way worth it
Published bt "Walden"


----------

